

Pneumatic cannon for stringing out amateur radio antennas - jevinskie
http://blog.kotarak.net/2011/04/say-hello-to-my-little-friend.html

======
wglb
An interesting way to do it. Me, I just use a slingshot and monofiliment. No
chance of explosion, very little danger of hurting anything. Height limit of
probably 70 feet, however.

